# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  احدث اصدار من Sygic المغرب Sygic-Morocco-v11.2.6

## DARIFBS

*السلام عليكم  بعد طول انتظار تم تكريك احدث نسخة من Sygic-Morocco-v11.2.6  النسخة مجربة على ايفوني وهي تعمل 100%   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الصور من جهازي 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * *روابط التحميل   ليحتفظ صاحب البرنامج والروابط الاصلي
بحقوقه فالروابط  منقولة من apptracker    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] روابط خاصة علي Mediafire
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  شكر خاص جدا جدا للمكرك و الرافع الاصلي للبرنامج على مجهوده المميز*

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي محمد

----------


## gsm_mogador

thank s brother mohamed
br
noureddine

----------


## mouniroon

sygic ne veut pas s'ouvrire,il bug à l'ouverture.Que faire? 
iphone 3gs.  4.1

----------


## aimadtahtah

الف شكر اخي الكريم

----------


## SimOoO

بارك الله فيك

----------


## brini

مشكور أخي الكريم على البرنامج

----------


## alajid

mrciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie khoya

----------


## hadjjamali

bonne et parfaite année 2013

----------


## zeedou

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## klai

شكرا اخي محمد

----------


## mysteryelmo

Merci infiniment cher ami et bonne et parfaite année 2013

----------


## TEKNOROT

Merce

----------


## anasse2585

jhjh

----------


## avrilnassim

tbarklah

----------


## opeth151

merci bcp

----------


## alwahch1

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## rachidchoukri

choukrane

----------


## mamou333

شكرا

----------


## nasri

test

----------


## aghroom

شكرا أخي على المجهود

----------


## yaloumsin 1997

maaaaachkoouuur 
هل يعمل في الايفون 3g  4.1

----------


## elmabrouki

جزاك الله كل خير عنا

----------


## CINQOFIVE

Merci

----------


## almaarouf

الف شكر اخي الكريم

----------


## mahcih

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## tmellouk

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## lordoflove

chokraaaan

----------


## zouhairkhalidi

thanks brother ^^

----------


## yservice

merci

----------


## saytouf

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## lolette

merci beaucoup

----------


## aredade

شكرا اخي محمد

----------


## عاشق ستاندر

شكرا لك اخوي من زمان ابحث عنها

----------


## bm1991

شكرا أخي

----------


## xxchinwixx

merci  :Smile:

----------


## ayoubino77

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## soufian1413

mercie beaucoup a tout qui participe dans ce site et qui partage ces connaissance avec des gents qui veulent savoir

----------


## miragek

شكر خاص جدا جدا للمكرك و الرافع الاصلي للبرنامج على مجهوده المميز

----------


## khalid-ma

بارك الله فيك

----------

